# Wood buying manners



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Plenty of rules here for sellers. And rightfully so. But Buyers should at least have the common courtesy to say I am not interested. Or that is way too spendy for my budget. Just good manners when some one took the time to post info and pictures... Just sayin...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 18


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2017)

But do remember to be polite. We don't need any peeing matches or flame wars.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2017)

Both excellent points! This is great, close-knit community, let's keep it that way and treat one another accordingly. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2017)

Can we pee on flames to out them out?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2017)

I whole heartily agree!!
And as we all know, life happens. Stuff comes up & we get side tracked without warning & priorities take over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Jul 3, 2017)

SENC said:


> Can we pee on flames to out them out?


If I was peeing on the flames I would be peeing on my shoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok. I will. I hate all of the wood you sell. It's no good. It's old. Wait...... I'm gonna need something soon

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Ok. I will. I hate all of the wood you sell. It's no good. It's old. Wait...... I'm gonna need something soon


No wood for the ssssisisipian

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2017)

@Mike1950 just so i have one in the bag for future mishaps or brain farts allow me to tell you now regarding the purchase i have yet to someday request;

"Are you kidding me , its wood not gold! I'm out..."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 just so i have one in the bag for future mishaps or brain farts allow me to tell you now regarding the purchase i have yet to someday request;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrrr


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> No wood for the ssssisisipian


Grrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2017)

Just so we're clear here...hijacking a thread is still fair game??

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2017)

TimR said:


> Just so we're clear here...hijacking a thread is still fair game??



As long as you take it to Havana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

TimR said:


> Just so we're clear here...hijacking a thread is still fair game??



Who me, i would never do such a thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Your wife cleaning shop again??

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yep....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)

She wants to have tag sale next.
I said no way....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just so you know food and drink will be provided when you arrive with the trailer load of wood you are pulling to Houston.... in we don't dis our wood friends like some of those rude Yankees ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Your wife cleaning shop again??


See the fire, brnin his blanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just my scrap snakewood logs....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 130456


I see what you did there... Drinking pee and watching flames! Good one!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

You should be here, you wouldn't have that problem! Between the heat index being about 95o out now that the sun has gone down, and the bugs being out in full summer force right now, (_as in I went out to change the card in my game cameras, and in the time it takes to remove an SD Card and replace it, I was attacked by a swarm of gnats, whole head wrapped up type swarm, three deer flies, and a half dozen mosquitoes... that was just before dark on shift change, now it's just all skeeters_), she wouldn't want to be outside burning up turning stock. Sittin by/in the pool, in the screen room, with a cold beer maybe, but not burning up turning stock!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You should be here, you wouldn't have that problem! Between the heat index being about 95o out now that the sun has gone down, and the bugs being out in full summer force right now, (_as in I went out to change the card in my game cameras, and in the time it takes to remove an SD Card and replace it, I was attacked by a swarm of gnats, whole head wrapped up type swarm, three deer flies, and a half dozen mosquitoes... that was just before dark on shift change, now it's just all skeeters_), she wouldn't want to be outside burning up turning stock. Sittin by/in the pool, in the screen room, with a cold beer maybe, but not burning up turning stock!


7 pm 80 27% - a bit humid but ok. Outside with a cold beer, nice music. No stinking bugs, gators or snakes. We froze the little basta....s last winter. Perfect

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Grrrrrrrrr


You're not old enough to say that sillisippian...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)

SENC said:


> I see what you did there... Drinking pee and watching flames! Good one!



I was wondering when someone would notice....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 4, 2017)

CWS said:


> If I was peeing on the flames I would be peeing on my shoes.


I'm think'n gum boots @CWS


----------



## CWS (Jul 4, 2017)

Why would I want to burn my boots?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You should be here, you wouldn't have that problem! Between the heat index being about 95o out now that the sun has gone down, and the bugs being out in full summer force right now, (_as in I went out to change the card in my game cameras, and in the time it takes to remove an SD Card and replace it, I was attacked by a swarm of gnats, whole head wrapped up type swarm, three deer flies, and a half dozen mosquitoes... that was just before dark on shift change, now it's just all skeeters_), she wouldn't want to be outside burning up turning stock. Sittin by/in the pool, in the screen room, with a cold beer maybe, but not burning up turning stock!


Being that this thread is totally derailed, anything good on your game cam Rocky?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Have one or two keepers Ray. One 8 pt. was looking really promising, he was a decent buck last year, velvet split down the bottom of the left beam for some reason. Not sure what that's going to do to him, but it appears the beam is going to stop growing on that side. The other one is looking like he's gonna be a 10 pt., respectably wide but not at all heavy, or very tall so far. Both decent for this immediate neck of the woods, but nothing to drive out of the way for. 

Bunch of little dinks, with all sorts of weird racks. I have never seen so much abnormal looking growth on young bucks. Seems like all the little guys are messed up for one reason or another. Odd points, one horn shorter than the other, horns bent in odd directions, have had a couple pictures of one that looks like he's wearing a crown... Looks like a solid mass over the center of his head, peaks about ear height. But, I haven't got a clear shot of it, and it may be one of the other odd racked little bucks at strange angles. Honestly can't tell what it is. 

Aside from that, took out a sow and 6 pigs couple weeks ago. Have a boar I'd like to get rid of, probably go 350+ lbs. easily, decent set of tusk. But he isn't consistent, and he's always midnight to 4 am when he does show up. Half dozen more pigs wandered in the other night, 40 - 50 lb range. And, had a bear wander through after sunrise the other morning, looking like he was about to starve to death.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Being that this thread is totally derailed, anything good on your game cam Rocky?[/QUOT
> 
> Derail??? Hell this thread is right on track.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 4, 2017)

@Mike1950 , I agree with you. I was left hanging for a week and then someone bailed on some wood they initially said they wanted. I know things come up unexpectedly and have no problem with that, so long as its communicated. And for me, as a new seller, if my prices are too high (or too low) feed back is appreciated as well. 

I normally wouldn't hijack a thread but it was mentioned above about trail cams, so...

@rocky1 , photos please. I believe we need photos.

When I was living with my cousin on his ranch a few years ago I set up a couple trail cams. Lots of bears, golden eagles, coyotes, turkeys, deer, elk and more. These though were pretty cool, made me wonder what was watching during my many hikes.












Wolf. The neighbor down the road saw four of them together but I only got a photo of one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

@Woodworking Vet -Cool pictures- where is ranch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 5, 2017)

TimR said:


> Just so we're clear here...hijacking a thread is still fair game??


And it would seem the answer is a resounding....YES!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 5, 2017)

St. Maries Idaho, a thousand acres. I went to visit for two weeks and ended up staying four years (he needed help on the ranch and kept asking me to stay).

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> St. Maries Idaho, a thousand acres. I went to visit for two weeks and ended up staying four years (he needed help on the ranch and kept asking me to stay).



Very cool- I spent better part of a year running the Big Eddy resort in late 70's. Beautiful country. Great fishing and hunting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm hungry

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm hungry



Thanks we all needed that info----

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm hungry



Hello Hungry, pleased to meet you. I'm Colin....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Jul 5, 2017)

Hungry, but clearly not starving!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2017)

SENC said:


> Hungry, but clearly not starving!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm hungry


Here ya go!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 5, 2017)

Alright alright,

All this talk about trail cam picture and weird racks I have to post the below.

We got these last year.

Here you go @rocky1

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Aside from the extension cord, what's he got wrapped around his head?

Before it's asked, yes we feed deer down here in the south. NO... I do not bait deer like 95% of the folks that hunt down here, I feed year round. Typically plant anywhere from an acre to 2 1/2 acres of feed spring and fall, sew a hundred pounds of soy beans on my trails in the fall too. Didn't get it in this spring because it was entirely too dry, and I wasn't wasting the seed. Planted it last fall, hauled water and watered it to get it up, got a little rain, it took off, then it ceased raining and everything but the rye grass, turnips, and radish burned up, or got grazed off before it ever started. So now that we have some rain, I've got it all broke up again, and I'm going to try and get the fall feedplot in early this year. Aside from that I feed about 50 lbs. of corn a week, 52 weeks a year, and put out mineral blocks to try and enhance racks. So I get all sorts of pictures on the camera, and about the time hunting season starts, most of the bucks I have pictures of, wander off 2 - 3 miles down the road for someone else to try and shoot.

There are those that will say that ain't sporting, but here your options are feed deer, or don't see any when EVERYONE else is feeding. Been down that road too. First year I hunted it, I didn't see anything, second year I saw a doe and a fawn. In the 5 - 6 years now, that I've been feeding, I have seen as many as 18 deer in the feedplot at one time, and in that 5 - 6 years, I've missed one buck, he was decent. And, I've shot 1 buck. He wasn't very impressive, old buck, beyond his prime.

I've had opportunities to shoot bucks, the 8 point below I could have killed as a yearling, again twice as a 2 year old, and I could have shot him on 3 different occasions last year as a 3 year old. Sat there and watched him eating corn for over half an hour on 2 different occasions, at 15 yards last year. It isn't about piling them up in the freezer for me, it's about that freak chance that one of the BIG bucks in the neighborhood might wander in while I'm out there 'birdwatching' as my neighbors accuse me of doing. Otherwise, I just like watching them in the field. I have on occasion sat out there half the night, just watching them.

I walk the 250 yards out there to my Condo, kick back in my reclining office chair, fire up the thermo-cell and enjoy the peace and quiet. Tried the public hunting routine here in the National Forrest, and simply got tired of the idiots that were running around there. Had guys sitting on the road in lawn chairs, with a rifle, shotgun, pistol, and hunting knife half as big as they were last time I was up there. It was kinda scary!! And, I can't see paying $1500 - $5000 for a hunting lease, to do the same thing I'm doing here at the house, when I've got better deer here than most of the guys have on their leases.






All that having been said... This one has been a pretty decent 4 x 4 last couple years. Rack grows up, not out and around, so he looks pretty impressive when he gets grown. However, the velvet on his left beam has split here in the last few days, so I don't know what he's gonna do this year.





In looking at yesterday's pictures, I pull my cards every 2 - 3 days, it appears this little guy has something going on with his velvet as well, so his rack is going to do odd things. Whether this is the result of bug bites, or they've run into something, I honestly don't know. The one above looks like he was maybe getting rambunctious and ran into something, the one below looks like bug bite on the tip of the horn.





This guy looks like he could be decent in a year or two, decent rack, little light, but he looks like a young buck too. And, I've had a real nice 10 pt. running around here for years that may have sired him. Don't know if someone finally got the old buck, or what, he's been here every summer for about 5 years now, and has vanished; never afforded me a shot; every year about hunting season he starts roaming chasing does and makes several of us in the neighborhood grumpy.





Hogs are eternally an issue here as well... This boar has haunted me for about 5 - 6 years now too. Have seen him one time in daylight, ran in the house and grabbed a gun and he was gone when I got back out there. Otherwise, he's here for a night or two gone for a night or 22, comes in midnight, 2 am, 4 am, occasionally 10 - 10:30, 2 am, 12:30, 4 am. No rhyme or reason to this SOB what so ever, or he'd be dead by now! Won't go near a trap; neighbor caught 17 in one bunch that he was running with a couple years ago, but not him. If I could get him coming in regular, I'd wait on him, but you never know when he's going to show up. Took out one sow that was about to have pigs a few weeks ago, the week after that, took out a sow and 6 pigs 20 lb. range, in one evening. When eradicating hogs, shoot the sow first, the pigs will come back looking for her.






As mentioned earlier, had one starved to death bear pass through a week or two ago. Judging by his size, I'm guessing young male the sow has run off. He's about 125 yards out the backdoor at this spot.






Just because it was a really cool picture!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Jul 5, 2017)

Cool pictures. Good luck this season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have fun whether I kill anything or not. Had my heart set on that big 10 pt. for the last 4 years, and I could've cared less about shooting anything else honestly. He was a nice typical 4 x 4, split brow tines for 2 years. The one I missed was likely the 8 pointer above's sire. Very strong resemblance in their racks. 

Have a sister-in-law that's 70ish, loves to hunt more than any man you know, but her health isn't great so she doesn't get out as much as she used to at home. Here, she's close to the house and someone is here to help if anything happens, so the condo was built with her in mind. Even painted her name on the side of it. She was OK with the ground blind, until the pictures of the 400+ lb. bear showed up on her stand the night after she left, then she wasn't comfortable with that anymore. So I had to build a nicer house to hide in.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely looks like a nice shooting house. Hope your sister in law enjoys many more hunting seasons.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 130520


I've got a fish now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 130548
> I've got a fish now


Dont sneeze or that sucker will be gone. Are ya going ta mount it...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 130548
> I've got a fish now


In Texas we would call that bait

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> In Texas we would call that bait



Actually, that's bait to catch bait.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm hungry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> In Texas we would call that bait



I thought in Texas, everythings bigger...even the bait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought in Texas, everythings bigger...even the bait.


It is see @Tony post


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Definitely looks like a nice shooting house. Hope your sister in law enjoys many more hunting seasons.



Slide show on the build... I've been told it's a little elaborate. But it is comfy when you want to spend time in it. 30 degree weather, you run the heater for 5 minutes, turn it back to pilot for 45.

http://www.rtfi.us/Redneck_Condo/album/index.html#

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 130548
> I've got a fish now



Need to use bigger bait!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

If it's any consolation, I've had a few of those days too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 5, 2017)

@rocky1 what's the license regs on hogs down there for out of state hunters?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 5, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @rocky1 what's the license regs on hogs down there for out of state hunters?



Yeah that!!!! 

Sounds like I might need to talk the wife into a trip to Florida. It has nice beaches to right.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2017)

That is totally dependent upon where you plan to hunt Eric. If you're looking at private property, there is none. I'm not even sure you're required a general game license for hunting hogs. While considered a game animal, they are also considered a nuisance species. Any gun legal to own can be used to hunt... ARs - AKs - Mini 14s with 30 round magazines, shotguns without plugs, pistols, bows and arrows, spears, knives, Infrared, Night Vision, Lights, you can hunt them 24 hours a day, 12 months out of the year, you name it, if you want to run one down and catch it, there is folks down here that do it all the time! But, that's... ON PRIVATE PROPERTY. (_Private Property does however include hunting leases on timber company land._)

State and Federal Game Management Areas it varies according to location, and you'd have to ask FWC about the specific one you want to hunt. There you would be required a general game license for all units, management area stamp for most if not all, quota permit, limited to XX rounds in your gun, limited to daylight hours only, limited only to quota and other special hunts and hunting season, no trapping, no baiting, no dogs. The management areas here are managed by the bunny huggers! 

http://myfwc.com/hunting/by-species/wild-hog/


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That is totally dependent upon where you plan to hunt Eric. If you're looking at private property, there is none. I'm not even sure you're required a general game license for hunting hogs. While considered a game animal, they are also considered a nuisance species. Any gun legal to own can be used to hunt... ARs - AKs - Mini 14s with 30 round magazines, shotguns without plugs, pistols, bows and arrows, spears, knives, Infrared, Night Vision, Lights, you can hunt them 24 hours a day, 12 months out of the year, you name it, if you want to run one down and catch it, there is folks down here that do it all the time! But, that's... ON PRIVATE PROPERTY. (_Private Property does however include hunting leases on timber company land._)
> 
> State and Federal Game Management Areas it varies according to location, and you'd have to ask FWC about the specific one you want to hunt. There you would be required a general game license for all units, management area stamp for most if not all, quota permit, limited to XX rounds in your gun, limited to daylight hours only, limited only to quota and other special hunts and hunting season, no trapping, no baiting, no dogs. The management areas here are managed by the bunny huggers!
> 
> http://myfwc.com/hunting/by-species/wild-hog/


Thy have made it tough on us here. And they wonder why our big problem is getting worse. New laws all the time. Just paid a ticket for not having an opening in the top of my trap so a beer, turkey or deer can get out. Traps have to have tag with persons name on them, this, that. It's a joke. They are destructive. Let us kill them. Land owners are giving us free range to do whatever. Off course since Paxton came along I don't go anymore but just called my buddy last weekend to get lined up to go. Afraid I'm gonna buy another pack of dogs lol.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 9, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> No wood for the ssssisisipian



Hey wait a minute!! Don't cut us all off because of one uhhh..... I'll get back to you.

Hey @Tclem I'm going to be in your neck of the woods in about a week. You going to be around and let me finally see this stash of yours??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Hey wait a minute!! Don't cut us all off because of one uhhh..... I'll get back to you.
> 
> Hey @Tclem I'm going to be in your neck of the woods in about a week. You going to be around and let me finally see this stash of yours??


I'm always round. Been trying to slim down for years now and I will be by the shop. Just let me know when

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm always round. Been trying to slim down for years now and I will be by the shop. Just let me know when


He was not talking about ya bein overweight, he wants to see yer wood stash.... .....m

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2017)

Sure, I get yelled at for asking about @Don Ratcliff 's thongs but these guys can go on about seeing each other's wood....

Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 24, 2017)

Well, I got to meet @Tclem a couple of days ago. You've got him all wrong, @Mike1950 . He DOES wear shoes!!!

We had a really good conversation, til his wife got hungry and kicked me out. lol Thanks for showing me around, Tony! I'll have to return the favor one day when you're up my way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Well, I got to meet @Tclem a couple of days ago. You've got him all wrong, @Mike1950 . He DOES wear shoes!!!
> 
> We had a really good conversation, til his wife got hungry and kicked me out. lol Thanks for showing me around, Tony! I'll have to return the favor one day when you're up my way!


I had sandles on. My toes were showing and she wasn't hungry. She just knew I was and that it was feeding time lol. By the way. Some of my wood is missing. Going to need you to come back and go through the wood detector. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Well, I got to meet @Tclem a couple of days ago. You've got him all wrong, @Mike1950 . He DOES wear shoes!!!
> 
> We had a really good conversation, til his wife got hungry and kicked me out. lol Thanks for showing me around, Tony! I'll have to return the favor one day when you're up my way!





Tclem said:


> I had sandles on. My toes were showing and she wasn't hungry. She just knew I was and that it was feeding time lol. By the way. Some of my wood is missing. Going to need you to come back and go through the wood detector. Lol

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 24, 2017)

Who, little ol' ME??? I thought you gave that stuff to me! Come on by the house, I'll let you pick something out of a real stash!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't know that a naked bald headed guy in an open bathrobe, with a smirk on his face, talking about "don't touch my wood" is appropriate!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 131530


Easy there Lone Ranger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Who, little ol' ME??? I thought you gave that stuff to me! Come on by the house, I'll let you pick something out of a real stash!


I had some stuff hid before you got there. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I just hope you closed your robe up before he got there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 26, 2017)

If he hadn't, I wouldn't have left pronto!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

